# Dalco Athletic Offers New Poly-Pro Twill Loose Package



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Dalco recently added four Loose Twill packages designed to save time and money when doing sewn appliqué lettering and numbering of team uniforms or spiritwear. All packages use Poly-Pro Twill™ material, which is a smooth, high-gloss tight weave tackle twill that is guaranteed to be shrink free. It features a heat-sealed coating that provides superior strength and maximum opacity. The antifray coating prevents unraveling.

Poly-Pro Twill comes as a heat-activated press-on backing, pressure-sensitive backing or (plain) uncoated. It meets all CPSIA (Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act) regulations and standards, including for children.

Package 1 features a 3-inch team name and 8-inch back number. Package 2 includes a 3-inch team name; 4-inch front number, and 8-inch back number. Package 3 is comprised of a 4-inch team name and 8-inch back number. Package 4 has a 4-inch team name, 4-inch front number and an 8-inch back number.

For any package, the team name includes up to seven digits, and additional letters can be purchased. Fonts include Full Block, Plain Block, Brush Script and Athletic Script. Layouts offered are vertical arch, arc text, straight, angled and split angled. One or two-colors is available. 

The twill comes in 17 of the most popular school colors. The minimum order is 12 pieces. Turnaround is approximately two weeks. Player numbers are bagged sequentially per order. So as each uniform has its number applied, each poly bag contains the number for that uniform. 

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut, and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for decorating team and spiritwear. It also offers roll materials to cut your own. For a copy of the latest catalog, contact Dalco at (972) 494-1455; (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com.


----------

